# Offroad go kart conversion



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm building a kart (Hell-raiser) using a ME 0708 PM motor (~$600.00)
...a Kelly KDZ 48400 controller (~$300.00)
...& (1) 48V 50AH Lithium Battery Module out of a Chevy Volt (~$600.00)

It's still a "work in progress" 
...& I just got done painting the frame.

It's mostly black (because black is the fastest color)
...but, has a glow, from the "Fires of Hell", coming up from down below.


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

Functional Artist said:


> It's mostly black (because black is the fastest color)


Black was the best color for Model T too. 

Great minds think alike.


----------



## Steve warrener (7 mo ago)

This is one of 2 the we built. It is an old frame but with a 2500watt 48 volt motor. It can go 20mph but probably only lasts 40 min. I am selling this one.


----------

